

Ask HN: which (web)framework should I focus on? - karlherler

I'm currently work on a few new projects that are in a early, me being the only coder (with some friends occasionally contributing), stage. These projects are all web focused (with iPhone/Android apps in the feature pipeline) and I'm having a hard time deciding on what framework I should commit to.<p>The current code-base is a straight forward ajax-&#62;php-&#62;mysql system. I'm trying to decide wether I should switch to a ruby-mongoDB, python-mongoDB, java/scala-mongoDB, node-mongoDB or couchApp/CouchDB or stick with php.<p>The data I'm using right now is well suited for a document based database so that isn't a problem (at least at the moment), I know all the languages but scala well enough for this.<p>What I'm wondering about is how resource demanding the non-apache servers are and basically if stability will be a problem with them? If anybody has any experiences with managing a project in those frameworks?<p>Also which framework you would recommend learning for the future (which one you'd like to know/hire someone who knows)?
======
Skywing
I've been a big fan of Flask over the past year, or so. It's a light weight
framework for Python. <http://flask.pocoo.org/>

My "go to" tech stack, when working on fresh projects, is:

nginx, gunicorn with gevent workers, flask with jinja2, mongodb / redis,
Celery with RabbitMQ, if I need a task queue

~~~
karlherler
Thanks a lot, seems like a solid stack. I've got to check it out. I've never
really used flask for anything other than some light experimenting.

